# LOCKED locking ring.



## 2 Angry Wolves (22/12/14)

Hallo all! 
I have a locking ring that is super tight at the moment. Anybody have a hom remedy to maby get the tight bastardo loose???


----------



## Necris (22/12/14)

putting it in the freezer for a while will contract the metal and should help,can u get the battery out?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Arthster (22/12/14)

try getting something thin and rubber to help turn. else try and run the switch under some hot water, but try to only hit the locking ring this should help expand the ring.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (22/12/14)

I taped it up with insulation tape to protect the metal from damage and for grip. Had it in the freezer aswell. It has never unlocked as it came this way. Dammit!


----------



## Andre (22/12/14)

Some of them turn the wrong way around?


----------



## WHITELABEL (22/12/14)

My nemesis does that, what works for me is the light touch, try turning it without squeezing it at all.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (22/12/14)

Lol i read it is reverse locking and tried it wrong way around. Still very tight.


----------



## JW Flynn (22/12/14)

you can try some q20.. or machine oil, should go in and loosen it up, especially q20 (spook pis) that should help... and you should not tighten the locking right down that much hey, lol, just so the ring is either locking or not, you don't have to fasten it like a nut in your car, hehe

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Riddle (22/12/14)

I once had an atty that I couldn't get loose. I took a few rubber bands wrapped them around and twisted. That worked for me.


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (22/12/14)

All awesome solutions thanx guys!
It actually never was loose in the locked position. Was as is from the start.


----------



## Nimbus_Cloud (22/12/14)

I use an old bicycle tube that I cut into strips. You can wrap a pice around either end and twist or you can insert the mod or switch inside to protect it from a vice or something and get better grip than with tape.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Alex (22/12/14)

Rubber kitchen gloves and a vise grip should work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster (22/12/14)

Alex said:


> Rubber kitchen gloves and a vise grip should work.



Yip and you can use one of the cloves to stop the vise from hurting the mod as well.


----------



## Gazzacpt (23/12/14)

Someone needs to bring these in.

Vape Grips by Aurora Vapeuk:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Arthster (23/12/14)

That is a flippen clever idea. and like he says, simplicity at its best.


----------



## Ollie (23/12/14)

My Magneto did the same, just squirted a bit of Q20 in there, did a bit of jiggling and presto! It's never given me an issue since. 

Hope this helps man! 


Sent from my brick using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (23/12/14)

ah i love this forum!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (23/12/14)

2 Angry Wolves said:


> ah i love this forum!



Are you going to keep us in suspense @2 Angry Wolves ?
Did you manage to loosen it?


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (23/12/14)

Lol sorry guys. i actually took it to my workshop this morning and spoke to the supplier......no reverse thread on the locking ring that is quite disappointing.
Would have taken the porta pack to it next. no i just unscrew the barrel a bit for safety.

Still a looker but will be careful with it.
Thanks everyone for the awesome ideas!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollie (23/12/14)

2 Angry Wolves said:


> Lol sorry guys. i actually took it to my workshop this morning and spoke to the supplier......no reverse thread on the locking ring that is quite disappointing.
> Would have taken the porta pack to it next. no i just unscrew the barrel a bit for safety.
> 
> Still a looker but will be careful with it.
> Thanks everyone for the awesome ideas!!!!



I still think u shoud squirt some Q20 in there for Justin (Just in case)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## whatalotigot (23/12/14)

I have 2 old racing bicycle tubes. cut into smaller lengths. wrap them round and use as grips. Works every time

Reactions: Like 3


----------

